# There's a new girl in town.



## rosabelle334 (May 25, 2008)

Hey everyone!

My name's Chelsea. You can call me that, or my online nickname Rosa, or Rose. 
I'm a sophomore in high school, (a junior soon, seeing as we only ahve 2 weeks left) And i've been part of my school's set crew ever since I was in high school.

I've worked behind the scenes in four shows so far, _The Skin of Our Teeth_, _Meet Me in St. Louis_, _Anne of Green Gables_, and _42nd Street_ I'ev acted in 2 shows, (i know, blasphemy, right?) in middle school, and i was actually ready to sign up for an audition for my first show, Skin of Our Teeth, when i found crew instead. 

I'm one of 4 girls in the set crew, we have mostly immature boys in our crew, but they're good for lifting things. I'm known as the giggle girl by our advisor, Roger, and the nice hot girl by everyone else.

I'm not officially Stage Manager yet, like it says in my signature, but I will be for our show next year, and I was the assistant SM for the last two shows. 

Set crew has probably been my best experience in high school so far, I love everything about it, and everyone there. I don't mind, and actually would LOVE staying until 8:30 during hell week to get the last minute deatailing on before a show. I'm in love with theater, especially musical theater, and I really hope to pursue it into college, and into life. ^.^


----------



## PadawanGeek (May 25, 2008)

Hi Rosa, welcome to CB! Its a crazy place full of crazy people, but there is lots of good info on here. Be sure to use the search function before posting a new thread to see if you question has already been asked/answered.


----------



## gafftaper (May 26, 2008)

Welcome Rosa. Jump right in and ask questions, learn to use the search function there's a lot of great stuff packed away in there. Let us know how we can help you. Sounds like you've got a pretty good program to work with and learn from. Enjoy it. 

As for "8:30pm hell week"... oh if only that was true. Friday night I was hanging and focusing lights until 12:30am, Saturday it was 10pm and Sunday it was 1:30 am building a "boat"... and this is an easy show. Just wait until college.  it's lots of fun.


----------



## Van (May 26, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! Have fun and post a lot.

rosabelle334 said:


> I'ev acted in 2 shows, (i know, blasphemy, right?)


Don't worry there are a lot of "recovering Actors" in our line of work, no one will look down on you for it. We've all got our weaknesses and mistakes in our past. The important thing is that you recognozed the problem and are willing to work to overcome it. 

gafftaper said:


> .....As for "8:30pm hell week"... oh if only that was true. Friday night I was hanging and focusing lights until 12:30am, Saturday it was 10pm and Sunday it was 1:30 am building a "boat"... and this is an easy show. Just wait until college.  it's lots of fun.


Back in the "Great '02 Portland Ice Storm" I lived at the theatre for 2 days, 'cause I couldn't drive home. Had to walk in the ice and snow for 12 blocks just to get to the bus stop, Uphill, Both ways. 
How is that boat? Gaff, I just realized I never sent you that drawing.


----------



## gafftaper (May 26, 2008)

Van said:


> How is that boat? Gaff, I just realized I never sent you that drawing.



The boat is good... and best of all it's done with the exception of a little detail painting. I'll post some pictures when it's all purty.


----------



## Spikesgirl (May 26, 2008)

rosabelle334 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My name's Chelsea. You can call me that, or my online nickname Rosa, or Rose.
> I'm a sophomore in high school, (a junior soon, seeing as we only ahve 2 weeks left) And i've been part of my school's set crew ever since I was in high school.
> ...



Hi, Rosa.

I was about your age whenI started out in theater and can say it's a great place to have a career. I would suggest investigating several tech avenues while you're still in high school - it gives you an idea of what you might want to invesigate a little bit more in college. I started as a SM, but then went on to try on just about every other hat while in theater before settling back into the SM role. In short, don't limit yourself - always be ready to stretch and grow. This is a great site to learn from some experts, have a few laughs and realize that no matter how bad a rehearsal mgiht have been, you have friends that will understand. 

Ask questions, answer those that you can and don't be afraid to jump in here and get your feet wet!


----------



## Van (May 26, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> .........
> don't be afraid to jump in here and get your feet wet!


 
Unless you're doing a hook up on a live panel, then you don't want wet feet. 



Disclaimer: Hook ups should only be done by qualified authorized individuals, under no circumstances should they be performed on a live panel and definately not with wet feet.


----------



## Spikesgirl (May 27, 2008)

Van said:


> Unless you're doing a hook up on a live panel, then you don't want wet feet.
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: Hook ups should only be done by qualified authorized individuals, under no circumstances should they be performed on a live panel and definately not with wet feet.



What a shocking suggestion, Van. I remember bailing out the theater and discovering that we were an inch away from flooding an electrical panel. Techs can also run very fast...when properly motivated...


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 9, 2008)

Well overdue,

but welcome to controlbooth

contribute lots and learn even more

_its the controlbooth.com way_


----------

